# Rumor Has It....



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

This guy (aka Unclegus) is talking of going to the dark side.......
WE WELCOME YOU YOUNG JEDI :wink:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Say it ain't so, Joe (Gus).


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

and another one bites the dust..:crybaby2::jaw::boink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats a bottle opener, right??? I'm pretty sure it is:embara:


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Actually I think it's just a handle you use to carry you bow around by the string, isn't it?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Thats a bottle opener, right??? I'm pretty sure it is:embara:


NOPE when you get to GEEZER age things change. That thing is actually bionic fingers:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

In all the years of shooting, I don't think I've spent a more miserable and frustrating day on the range than I did at the Glen on Saturday.....If it's not half way under control after Yankton, then who knows. Maby even an "Everything Must Go!" sale. But it's friends like you, Ed, that keep me coming back.....Though One old, tired man can only take so much...The Muskies are bittin'


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> NOPE when you get to GEEZER age things change. That thing is actually bionic fingers:wink:


Oh dear for die hards to resort to some contraption that looks like it came in a case of Coke brings tears to my eyes

Gotta be someway to reinforce a finger tab or glove or something. I mean they dont amputate a leg and stick on a peg for arthritis or tendonitis, do they:wink:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ha*

Jeez I must be a geezer too..........:embara:. After 25 years as a toolmaker, half my right index finger re-attached in 82' after I mashed it off in some hydraulics, some days the old fingers just dont work like they used to. I feel ya UncleGus, you go man!!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Its just a Rumor right? I say that because there is no D loop on your bow and to shoot that type of release you need a D loop. Right? Back tension are you sure you what to do that?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Gotta be someway to reinforce a finger tab or glove or something. I mean they dont amputate a leg and stick on a peg for arthritis or tendonitis, do they:wink:


Only thing that I can say is that this little thing is a whole lot cheaper then a BRAIN transplant. I mean where could they find a pig brain that small anyway?:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> In all the years of shooting, I don't think I've spent a more miserable and frustrating day on the range than I did at the Glen on Saturday.....If it's not half way under control after Yankton, then who knows. Maby even an "Everything Must Go!" sale. But it's friends like you, Ed, that keep me coming back.....Though One old, tired man can only take so much...The Muskies are bittin'


Trust me John, selling off the stuff is not the answer you will only just go out and buy new stuff in a couple of months anyway so who are you kidding. Hey look at me, if it wasn't for the BT release I probably would have put it down and took up golf or something. Its the people not how you play that makes this sport. If you decide to go to the darkside try the BT but WITHOUT the clicker. The clicker just makes you jump out of your skin when it goes off. I shutter to think how I felt when I tried to use the BT w/ clicker.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*unclegus*

After 26 yrs finger shooting i have been on the dark side for 2 months now. it is so nice and relaxing to beable to aim, relaxe and make shot go off. i too am shooting the tru ball tru tension release. i even switched to BHFS. who knows i am young enough might go back to fingers. 

like was said by rattleman it is the people we hang with that makes these shoots so fun. 

I will be at yankton would be fun to hook up with other finger shooters from at if you guys are going.

Jeff


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*old dogs*

As my groups get larger and flyers tell me that I ain't as good as I used to be it is truly frustrating to get up to the shooting line to try it again. I read once that the putting is the first to go in golf as you age because your nerves don't fire like they used to. Eye-hand coordination goes down hill but I love to shoot so badly that I haven't stopped yet. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

When it comes down to it, carrying on shooting is the important thing not how you do it.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Well I still see a finger tab. So I gotta believe that's just a fancy denture plate or something like that. :darkbeer:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It's going to take more than one really bad day for me to change over....Although, I must admit there was times Saturday afternoon I definitely had tears in my eyes.........


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> It's going to take more than one really bad day for me to change over....Although, I must admit there was times Saturday afternoon I definitely had tears in my eyes.........


Uncle I know what you are going through. you were one of the ones that helped me get started back on the right track. hang in there


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> In all the years of shooting, I don't think I've spent a more miserable and frustrating day on the range than I did at the Glen on Saturday.....If it's not half way under control after Yankton, then who knows. Maby even an "Everything Must Go!" sale. But it's friends like you, Ed, that keep me coming back.....Though One old, tired man can only take so much...The Muskies are bittin'


Aha so it's the pull of the fish vs. the draw of the bow Before I got to the everything must go state, I'd probably take a long while off (done it before) when you start to miss it again it would be time to pick up a bow, and you can't do that if you got rid of em all:wink:

Meanwhile, keep us posted on how it goes shooting with the "Vise Grip"


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I went over last year..

I was shooting fingers bare bow...
Got a nice 10pt pure luck and then hung it up for a release sight the whole shooting match.

I still get a tear when I see my tab and caribou hanging there...
But I ain't going back!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> It's going to take more than one really bad day for me to change over....Although, I must admit there was times Saturday afternoon I definitely had tears in my eyes.........


Heck you are just a dumb ol' HILLBILLY. You'll be back. And the South will rise again.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Just a momentary lapse of reason. SOMETIMES have to hit rock bottom before you can start up again.... And just how did you let my goofy left handed brother edge you out this past weekend ?????


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Just a momentary lapse of reason. SOMETIMES have to hit rock bottom before you can start up again.... And just how did you let my goofy left handed brother edge you out this past weekend ?????


What can I say he just out shot me. The archery gods didn't smile upon me this past weekend. SOOOO many just outs. I couldn't catch a break. I do not believe I caught 1 point on any close arrows and let me tell you there were many. I actually shot good enough on Sunday to push the 50's but my score didn't show it. Anyway that is archery.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

You reckon someone is off camera, holding a gun to his head making him hold up that...that....that....thing?? I bet that's it!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

jhart75609 said:


> You reckon someone is off camera, holding a gun to his head making him hold up that...that....that....thing?? I bet that's it!


Either that or he's gone PRO, and this is the beginning of the sponsorship deal:scared:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

jhart75609 said:


> You reckon someone is off camera, holding a gun to his head making him hold up that...that....that....thing?? I bet that's it!


Actually it looks as though he just scraped that off his shoes um bare foot


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

thats ok welcome to the dark side


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If I bomb out at Yankton, it's definitely a done deal.....


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*darkside*

oh nooo not unc. got lots of good tips from unc now it feels like i'm losin a leg or somethin. i thought carter was an old toronto bluejay ball player or something. and stan is just one of my uncles. and tru balls well we know finger flingers have them....lol. all the best unc hope we can still come to ya for some advice.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> If I bomb out at Yankton, it's definitely a done deal.....


Then you had better just shoot well, then:wink: You are hereby prohibited from Bombing, choking, yipping , panicking or any other ing that doesn't begin with either compete or enjoy or win

There now that THAT pressure's out of your hands go have some fun and if ALL else fails theres always 40 lb compounds and 30 lb longbows:wink:


----------

